# " Plan " ne trouve jamais ma position !



## korben2005 (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

 Depuis quelques semaines maintenant j' ai un iTouch 2G et je n' ai jamais réussi a trouver ma position par géolocalisation avec " PLAN ", il me dit toujours : 
*                     Votre emplacement n' a pas pu etre déterminé *
Je suis chez moi en WiFi sous Freebox avec adresse IP fixe vers le iTouch.

Y a t' il quelque chose que je ne comprend pas ?

Merci


----------



## tarte en pion ! (10 Janvier 2009)

C'est que tu n'habites pas à un endroit répertorié par Skyhook. Je te conseille donc de faire comme moi, de déclarer l'emplacement de ta Freebox ! 
http://www.powerpage.org/2008/01/google_my_location_needs_help.html


----------



## korben2005 (10 Janvier 2009)

Ok merci, mais je suppose donc que si tout le monde doit enregistrer sa box, on ai pas la d' être géolocalisé a part sous couverture Hotspot


----------



## tarte en pion ! (10 Janvier 2009)

Si si ça marche bien... mais moins dans les recoins perdus 
Disons que vu qu'on s'en sert que quand on a un point d'accès libre... et là où il y a des points d'accès libre c'est souvent aussi répertorié.
J'essaierai ailleurs que chez moi et à Paris, histoire de voir...


----------



## gominique (10 Janvier 2009)

J'ai remarqué qu'il faut que le ipod touch voit 3 réseaux wi fi pour qu'il me donne ma position. Si il ne reçoit que mon réseau chez moi, il ne me localise pas. Dans un autre coin de l'appart si il reçoit deux autres réseaux, de voisins, là il me localise. 
Pareil en ville, 3 réseaux détectés, localisation.
Mais je suis à Montréal, ce n'est peut-être pas pareil.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (10 Janvier 2009)

gominique, c'est tout simplement que le tien n'est pas répertorié.
Je le répète, je n'ai répertorié que le mien et je suis localisé. Soumettez les votre et l'outil n'en deviendra que meilleur !


----------



## korben2005 (10 Juin 2009)

Re alors voila cela fait des semaines que j' ai suivis vos conseils et il ne trouve toujours pas ma position malgrès la déclaration de l' emplacement de ma freebox 
Y a un problème ?
Quelle adresse mac donner ? Celle que mon mac voit en WiFi, celle de mon réseau ou celle de ma FreeBox ?


----------

